# Selling Raw goat milk for pet food use



## lauraanimal1

Has anyone here had any experience selling there Raw milk for pet food use? I have heard that you can sell your raw goats milk for pet food. If you have ever done this I would like to hear about it. I don't have a lot of milk goats only one at the moment that's in milk, 1 ND and 1 Alpine that was both born this year will be bred soon as well as the one in milk will be bred, so eventually I will be getting a good amount of milk. I have MANY plans for my personal use of goat milk. including feeding it to my own animals that I have. Im sure all of us has at one point or another had a lil extra at times. Ive seen people advertise there goats milk for pet food and such. So I thought this might be a good idea for the extra I do have. IM not worried about trying to make a profit off it, or wanting to sell to people. Just pets. SO would like to know your input for or against or about or experience of it. Thanks so much


----------



## janeen128

In WA State where I'm from you the law states that you have to put green food coloring in it. I personally doubt people follow this rule, as I think it's pretty dumb honestly. I've never sold any at all, but you may want to check your state laws regarding selling raw milk.


----------



## lauraanimal1

Janeen,
I live in Wyoming and everything I have looked up/can find says it ok to sell as long as I perfectly clear that it is NOT for human consumption, even the usda says that. Nothing I have come across as of yet has said anything about food coloring it, just that there has to be a truth in advertising, meaning the ingredients are what I say they are, "GOAT MILK"

But that's why Im asking on here because incase there is anyone else that has here or has researched it, they can give me insight on it.
Thanks for the Info!


----------



## happybleats

Each state has their own laws, here in Texas it is against the law to sell any milk, raw or pasturized with out a grade A ...we can however sell goat shares so people can have milk legally, as long as they pick it up at the farm...there are some states that require blue or green coloring in the milk sold for pet use..also you need to know if you can carry milk to the customer or do they have to pick up at the farm..


----------



## s0upnaz1

Hi Laura, I'm wondering if you had any luck finding out whether or not you can sell raw goat's milk. I research lactation, and need raw milk for research, not consumption, so I was curious about your post. I also live in Laramie.
Cheers,
Heather


----------



## TDG-Farms

Looks like its illegal to sell raw goats milk in Wyoming. Its the same in Washington state unless you have some sort of certification to do so.

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2012/07/wyoming-loosens-raw-milk-rules-just-a-bit/#.Uz2FZ6K0S-5


----------



## lauraanimal1

I have actually talked with the people over this in my area and as I stated above it is legal to sell it as pet milk ONLY. No food coloring, but I do have to put on the label what is in it. They "prefer" but not required that I send in a quart-or 2 to be tested so they can determine the %age of water in it and put that on the label, "truth in advertising" and all. Have the paper work sitting on my desk as we speak about it from the powers that be in my area.


----------



## goathiker

It is illegal to sell ANY kind of raw milk in Wyoming. Up until last year it was illegal for dairy animal owners to drink the raw milk that they produced themselves. 
Not saying that you might not get away with it...It just isn't legal.

WYOMING

Summary:

Raw milk sales are illegal.

Wyoming Regulations
DEPARTMENT OF AGRICULTURE
WYOMING FOOD AND SAFETY
CHAPTER 3 FOOD CARE

AGR-FS § 3-8. Fluid Milk and Milk Products.

(a) Fluid milk and milk products shall be obtained from sources that comply with Grade A standards as specified in the United States Public Health Service/FDA Grade A Pasteurized Milk Ordinance, as amended.

(b) Fluid and dry milk and milk products complying with Grade A standards as specified in United States Public Health Service/FDA Grade A Pasteurized Milk Ordinance, as amended, shall be obtained pasteurized.


----------



## happybleats

In Texas, we can get a permit to sell raw milk for animal use only...but it must be dyed blue and in a container not likely to be confused as for human use lol and must also have a label much like a feed bag would..


----------



## mamawcurry

Does anyone on here do herd or goat shares. I have been researching it and it sounds like something I would like to do, but I would like to hear from someone that does it. 
Thanks


----------



## happybleats

we do a herd share....I don't have any one on my list yet since milk is just now flowing : ) you are welcome to ready my information...

happybleatsdairygoats.weebly.com 

click More...then goat shares


----------



## Jubileegoatgirl

I live in Washington and I was researching how I could sell goat milk without doing a ton of paperwork and permit "stuff" and I couldn't find anything! Can I sell it to pets without dying it? Or for soap making? I know I can't for human constipation.. 
Thanks! 


Jubilee K.


----------



## janeen128

Jubileegoatgirl said:


> I live in Washington and I was researching how I could sell goat milk without doing a ton of paperwork and permit "stuff" and I couldn't find anything! Can I sell it to pets without dying it? Or for soap making? I know I can't for human constipation..
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jubilee K.


To legally sell it even with green food coloring in it you are supposed to get a license.. I'm from WA too... They are supposed to then give you the food coloring to put in it... I've never done this....


----------



## groovyoldlady

Jubileegoatgirl said:


> I live in Washington and I was researching how I could sell goat milk without doing a ton of paperwork and permit "stuff" and I couldn't find anything! Can I sell it to pets without dying it? Or for soap making? I know I can't for human constipation..
> Thanks!
> 
> Jubilee K.


*snort* I know I'm absolutely no help at all, but I couldn't help giggling over the typo...


----------



## janeen128

groovyoldlady said:


> *snort* I know I'm absolutely no help at all, but I couldn't help giggling over the typo...


Oh, wow!! I didn't notice it until just now..LOL


----------



## happybleats

LOL...I read right over that lol..:lol:


----------



## Trickyroo

Dang spell check :ROFL::grin:


----------



## Tapestry

I'm a little OCD and the typo was all I could see...


----------



## WitchHazel

What are the laws in Oregon? We were thinking about selling some of our extra milk to help pay for the goats' feed.


----------



## janeen128

WitchHazel said:


> What are the laws in Oregon? We were thinking about selling some of our extra milk to help pay for the goats' feed.


The law in OR is that you can own up to 9 milk goats w/o getting a grade A dairy license and sell your raw milk legally.... I really wish WA would follow suite... I think Idaho has something similar...


----------



## melbah1

I sell raw milk in oregon for human consumtion without a license. 

I agree with the above post, I must have 9 our less goats in milk, the milk must be picked up off the property, and I cannot advertise.

There's a rumor going around that someone took the advertising rule to court and won. I haven't confirmed that, but I see people advertising now.

I'm so glad we live in Oregon! Raw goat milk is so good for you and I have several customers that have severe digestive problems, they say it helps them so much.

I can tell you, though, with babies and people with diseases like celiac drinking it, I am so careful to handle the milk well.


----------

